# Work Permit in Greece



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a consultant who told me that he can get me work permit if I pay him 5k USD. 

I am working in UAE and I am not sure if the employer is legitimate, legal and the deal is also legal

1. Can anyone please confirm it?

2. Is there any way that I can get Greece work permit or residency on my own?

3. How to convince an employer for it?


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

IS it also employer invitation based? As in case of other European countries?


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

whats the most efective way to reach employers?

PHone calls? which job site is best?

IS Linkedin most effective?


----------

